# Chihuahua pup with bad overbite



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi,

Have any of you had experience with overbites and dogs?? My 3 month old Chi baby has a pretty bad overbite and it just seems to be getting worse :roll: . Is there anything that can be done about it? Her lower jaw seems to not be growing as fast as the top.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

My Lily has a ridiculous overbite but to me, it just makes her more adorable. It's one of my favorite things about her. I doubt anything short of orthodontics is going to help. I'd say, relax and enjoy the cuteness. :wave:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm not at all worried about how she looks, but I've read stories about how the lower canines can dig into the roof of their mouths and puncture their palates :shock:  . I'm just hoping that it isn't as bad as what I've been reading. Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corky has an overbite. The vet called it "parrott mouth". The vet doesn't seem too worried about it or that it will cause too much of a problem for Corky. He said the worse case is that later on when he is older, he may have a harder time eating dry food so we would need to combine it with wet food. So far Corky is doing good with his and is eating dry food just fine and I think his is considered to be a fairly bad overbite! 

I think it makes him look so cute though (as long as it isn't hurting him in any way)!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Our P. Patches the cat had an underbite that was so cute... when you'd scrub her head really good, she'd start purring... then the drool would start. Because of the underbite, she was a lot more drooly than most kitties. It was what made her special.

I haven't heard of problems with dogs and overbites though. Cooper looks like he has one from the side but his teeth line up properly, according to the vet. Maybe you're just looking at it so much that you can't tell anymore? I know I do that when something catches my eye! LOL

I'd ask the vet on your next appointment though. They can look at her with an objective eye and put your mind at ease, one way or the other.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I really don't think it is anything to be concerned about health-wise, but your vet will be able to give you a professional opinion.

Personally, I think the overbites are cute. Just look at Lily - everytime I see a profile pic of her, my heart just melts with that adoreable big nose and cute overbite. It makes her unique and special. Maybe I'm just wierd!! :lol:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah, I will ask my vet. I was just there on Monday and forgot to ask :x . I think it's probably the worst overbite I've seen on a dog. When her mouth is closed I can see her top teeth in front and part of her palate. Here are some pics. What do you all think?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG! I don't know about the overbite, but she is just the cutest little thing! Can I have her? PLEEEEEEEEASE? :wink: 

Seriously though, I don't really see the overbite. Maybe I'm just blown away by the cuteness though. 

Isn't it funny how dogs can have bite problems depending on their breed? Shih-tsus are famous for their underbites and it seems many chi's have overbites.

Hopefully others will have better advice than me, but did I tell you I think she is just adorable??  


:flower:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just posted this the other day but I wanted you to see Lily's overbite. I adore it. :lol:

I don't think it's anything for you to worry about but please do ask your vet, if only to set your mind at ease.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you!! And if she doesn't stop peeing on my carpet in a month or so I'll send her your way :wink: !! J/K. She is sooooo funny and such a cutie. To add to her "look" she also has extremely short legs :lol: . She looks like a little corgi/chi mix but she's pure stinker chi!!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Rachel,

We must have been posting at the same time. Oh my. Lily sure does have an overbite :shock: !! I'm so glad to see that  and to know that nothing turned out terrible because of it. I was just freaking out last night after looking it up on the 'net and reading some things about it :? . I'm going to stop freaking out now but I will post the links that I was reading so you can at least see WHY I was freaking!! I do tend to obsess, though. So it's probably just me freaking out about nothing again  .

_Edited to add links_

http://dogs.about.com/cs/disableddogs/p/malocclusion.htm

http://www.finchspoms.com/home/Teeth.htm

http://www.trainagility.com/isabellateeth.html

And there were many others.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I just posted this the other day but I wanted you to see Lily's overbite. I adore it. :lol:
> 
> I don't think it's anything for you to worry about but please do ask your vet, if only to set your mind at ease.


LOL that is hilarious photo! what a bite! very cute :lol:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

both Bijou & Lily are adorable! They remind me of the silly people who have plastic surgery for a chin implant!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

chimom said:


> Just look at Lily - everytime I see a profile pic of her, my heart just melts with that adoreable big nose and cute overbite. It makes her unique and special. Maybe I'm just wierd!! :lol:


You're weird alright... but for other reasons - it has nothing to do with Lily's cuteness. :lol:

Oh... and I don't think your pup has an overbite... it looks normal to me. But I'm far from normal, so who knows. (I had to add that before chimom got me back!)


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

My Charlie has an underbite and the Vet says we'll see how it developes... it may be a health concern and she may have to do an incision. So it's more of a health problem than anything else. You should get a vet's opinion.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I posted an update on Bijou's overbite problem in Chi Chat. I meant to do it here but screwed that up, didn't I??

The vet said it is pretty bad and we are hoping that extracting some bottom teeth (the canines and everthing inbetween them in the front bottom) will allow her jaw to grow out. He said that her canines are locking her lower jaw in place and not allowing for growth.  . Keep your fingers crossed. Her surgery is tomorrow.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

they are both so gorgeous! Lily has the cutest little snout ever! I love it - it gives her so much character! I honestly dont think there is anything to worry about but ask your vet to put your mind at ease!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Bijou is absolutely adorable. I can see an overbite on her, but it makes her look so extra cute!!! I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Lily, OMG! she's so cute! I just love seeing that picture. It's my favorite picture of Lily!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i think they look so cute with an overbite and Lily is just the cutest  

Bijou is so gorgeous :wave:


----------

